# Fantastic squares and customer service



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like fancy speed squares…. I'll have to check one out.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt,
They certainly are "fancy speed squares" and more expensive than my plastic yellow one. However, it turns out my plastic yellow speed "square" isn't that square (failed the strike-flip-strike test). Now that thing stays in the tool box and gets used for rough construction projects (like most things that I have to help my dad with). The igaging squares will stay in my shop.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the 4" and am very happy with it. Also got it from the same source. No complaints!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Lewis of Chips Fly, pretty much knows when he has a new product I'll give it a spin. Kreg has always made a good product, at least the ones I've tried, and iGaging has too. I've got the same set, and find mine as accurate as you found yours. I'm thinking they just make them all that way. Great quality for the budget minded, or simply folks who want good, and don't see the need to spend a lot for it.

If you haven't tried them, get the set up bars too. They are the most complete set of set up blocks I've seen for woodworking, and priced lower than a lot of the really sparse sets. Setting up for saw cuts, and router runs I hardly use a tape measure anymore. 15 super accurate pieces for 60 bux, it's ridiculous.

https://www.chipsfly.com/15pc-setup-block-set.html


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks realSteveN. Now I have to figure out how sneak another package into the garage. That set certainly looks interesting.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Thanks realSteveN. Now I have to figure out how sneak another package into the garage. That set certainly looks interesting.
> 
> - eruby


I second this! Thanks realSteveN. Those setup blocks are exactly what I've been looking for.

And eruby thanks for the review. I'm a sucker for shiny red layout tools. I rarely buy one for myself though. I just put them on Christmas and birthday wish lists. If these iGaging are just as accurate I can see myself picking up a set. I'm a little worried about the layout holes being sized for normal pencils though. I use a GraphGear .9mm for most general layout work and a .5mm when I need to get super duper accurate.

Then again for the price it might be worth it to use them as my every day layout squares. Every time a shiny red square hits the floor I think I die just a little bit on the inside.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Sansoo, the larger holes aren't that hard to use with mechanical pencils. it just takes a little practice to get used to it. As long as you pull evenly, the pencil will naturally rest at the bottom part of the circle. The other advantage the shiny red tools have is they are made in the USA (the igauging tools are not).


----------

